# Short story about self confident plantation



## Nispire (Aug 27, 2016)

There was a student at school who has no self-confidence, his friends were calling him the dumb one because of his limited capabilities and lack of knowledge!

But actually it wasn't about lack of knowledge or stupidity, it's all about lack of self confidence, he haven't been through any successful experience before.

Even his parents didn't encourage him to become a better person or plant the seed of self confidence in him, so he grew up lacking the meaning of confidence and that's why he looks like a stupid student and his friends mocking him .

*But one day a new English teacher came to the school

*









at her first class she asked a question
and said who can answer this question ?

Then she chose the " non-confident " student to answer her question.
once he stood up to answer, all students start laughing at him because they know he wouldn't be able to answer the question &#8230;










So the teacher understood that his friends are laughing at him because they think that he's stupid and have no self confidence.

*Then the teacher decided to run an experiment &#8230;

*
The next day the teacher went to the child at the break, and told him let's walk together, then she started to teach him a verse from a poetic composition, and asked him to keep saying it until he can memorize it.
When they returned from the break at the English class &#8230;

The teacher asked a certain question

* " There's a well-known poetic verse about how smart people think , does anyone of you know about it ? "

*
No one of the students raised their hands because they don't know about it, except the " non-confident " child, he raised his hand and said I know it!

His friends become stunned! How on earth he could know about it, he's the dumbest student in the entire school, how he could be so smart!

The teacher told him say it &#8230;

When he said it the teacher told the students to give him a big hand of applause!

Then they did, and he felt something he didn't experience before which is " The taste of success " even in the smallest things!

The next day the same teacher grabbed him and told him the answer of specific grammatical question and told him to memorize it.

She did the same thing again at her class and asked her students to cheer him for his knowledge and excellence, so the student started to feel that he's not stupid as his friends called him but in the opposite side he started to become more confident .










At the third day the teacher didn't talked to the student, so he went to her and asked if there's a new verse or question he needs to memorize today?

She told him yes I want you to study this lesson well because I may ask a question about it tomorrow, so because of her actions he started to study harder and love what he's studying after the amazing experience he had.
It was the first time for him to taste success and self confidence!

At the end of the year he didn't succeed at all subjects
but he got A+ in English!

That's because of what the teacher did
She taught him *how to be more confident*!


----------

